# Brazilian cherry wood trunk floor in Audi B5. Not Pergo, real wood.



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Before I get bashed and flamed, its in a V6. Im not trying to be fast here, In total I added 23lbs. 
I used real inter-locking wood flooring, not that pergo **** that doesnt stay together. One box which was 18 sqft cost me $40 and I have a few pieces left over. 
I just pieced the wood together on my living room floor upside-down and then laid the carpet from the trunk over it. Simply traced the carpet out-line and numbered the pieces before cutting them with the jig-saw. When I was done cutting I just layed the pieces in the trunk OVER the old carpet they interlocked together and fit perfectly. 
I went to the junkyard and pulled a cargo net from a Dodge caravan. Went to ACE and bought 4 suction cups. The net is in the trunk and I can pull it out without leaving a mark. Just incase I ever actually make it to a meet or show








Thoughts?


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

